# Which kitchen scale is best?



## laser (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been looking into getting a kitchen scale. It will be mainly used for baking ingreidients. I've looked on amazon.com and found this scale which has the highest rating: Escali Primo Digital Multifunctional Scale. I was surprised how cheap it was $25. I expected to get a good one for a lot more. So my question is: Which scale is best? Thanks for the help.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one of those. It works great. It, like almost all other five kg scales, has a resolution of one gram. that might or might not be a problemif you want to measure small amounts of things, but to measure typical stuff it's fine. If you need to measure less than a gram, or less than a few with great accuracy, you'll need a second scale. If you really want to spend more, look at the newish myweight kd8000, which has baker's percentages as a feature. (I have no experience with this particular scale, but I've used other myweigh scales, and they're all very good.)


----------



## marye (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi!

I've bought a couple of kitchen scales, all digital and all made by Salter. They work well. I think most of the brands of scales out today are good.

II just have two thoughts. First, I really like digital scales as opposed to analog. I just think digital scales are more accurate and easier to read.

My other thought is to consider the position of the readout relative to what you're weighing and how readable it is. Maybe an example will help explain what I'm trying to say. One of the scales I bought was completely flat (you can see it at this link at amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Salter-11-Pound-Stainless-Steel-Digital-Kitchen/dp/B0000YWUW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1231688813&sr=1-1 ). The problem with that is that you can't see the readout if you had an even medium size plate on it because the readout is obscured by the plate. This issue can make it kinda hard to use! I've found scales with the readout position offset in some way, lower than the plane of the scale or off to the side, are easier to use.

Good luck!


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an OXO scale that has a detachable faceplate you can pull away from the base making it easy to read when you're using a plate or larger bowl. It is also back lit which makes the reading very easy to see. 

Willie


----------



## wholesale (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen that kind of scale which my aunt uses in her business. And I see that it's great.


----------



## cez6 (Feb 2, 2009)

Really? We use OXO scale and yes it's nice and very modern.. You should try it Laser..


----------



## jfield (Sep 4, 2008)

I have an Escali that I like very much. It goes to show that more expensive doesn't always mean better. In restaurants, we used a digital scale by Detecto. Very rugged and easy to use. If I wanted to spend $200-$300 on a 5kg scale, I'd definitely go with that!


----------



## Geyashik (Jul 11, 2018)

I have tried some like Etekcity, OXO, Adoric. Etekcity is the best.


----------



## SamLee (Aug 23, 2018)

About the best food scale, I think the most important is high precision sensors. I bought REIDEA digital food scale on this days found the have 4 high precision sensors, without sacrificing aesthetics which really good for my kitchen, I bought it at deals price, but now I do not know if the deals end. But it is also competitive price with original price.


----------



## SamLee (Aug 23, 2018)

jfield said:


> I have an Escali that I like very much. It goes to show that more expensive doesn't always mean better. In restaurants, we used a digital scale by Detecto. Very rugged and easy to use. If I wanted to spend $200-$300 on a 5kg scale, I'd definitely go with that!


I bought REIDEA digital food scale at deals price, But I don't know if still have deals price, maybe you could try it.


----------



## simon ruddy (Mar 7, 2014)

Salter do come with a 15 year guarantee but as far as i'm concerned they aren't as good as they used to be. I've had a set of these https://www.gynogapod.co.uk/kitchen-scales/product/disc-electronic-black-kitchen-scale.html for years and despite being neglected still seem to work - how accurate they are I don't know. They were cheap and cheerful at the time.
Etekcity sold from amazon seem to have a lot of good reviews but I haven't used them myself.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A”good” scale should have the following:
On/off button
Tare button.
Somewhere hidden underneath a metric/imperial switch. Any other functions are about as useful as an ashtray on a Harley

It should not take “weird” batteries, better ones with AA batteries ( which should be rechargeable), with best having a built in battery and power cord that you can recharge, possibly enhanced with a solar panel.

It should NOT turn off or “go to sleep”in the middle of scaling something.

5 kg max is good for most home use, 1-2 gr accuracy is sufficient.

It should be easy to clean, have no glass to chip or crack, and have rubber feet so it doesn’t skid around.

These scales exist, you can find them in restaurant supply stores


----------

